

Assange: VISA is a national security problem - sathishmanohar
http://youtu.be/AzBlfoZfIus

======
nextparadigms
Since the beginning the US Government has tried to discredit Wikileaks so
people don't believe what they are saying or releasing. I suppose they
succeeded, because now Wikileaks now lacks the funds because of that campaign
against Assange and Wikileaks. The questions is will there be someone else
stepping up to this role now?

Also is there any hope that US will once again return to the "innocent until
proven guilty" mentality? Because all I see now is more and more bypassing of
the judicial process and declaring everyone a terrorist until proven innocent.
That's if they don't assassinate them first.

Something terribly wrong is happening in this country and not enough people
are speaking up.

~~~
shousper
"You are free to do as we tell you" - always springs to mind.

